# Mozart question



## MeliD (Jan 23, 2020)

So I don't know why I'm just noticing this. I've always loved classical music; that's how I was taught when I was learning to play piano. I never got super good and it's been a while since I've played classical. I randomly heard Mozart's Sonata No. 11 again after years had gone by and remembered learning it as a kid. I searched for sheet music on the internet and it took me a while to find it because the one I found reads as "Sonata IX" which I'm pretty sure is the Roman Numeral for 9, not 11. But it is definitely the music for NO. 11. I'm just OCD enough to be bothered by that, haha. I'm sure there's a reason and I'm hoping someone here has an answer. Thanks!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

You mean this?: http://imslp.simssa.ca/files/imglnks/usimg/5/5e/IMSLP00220-Mozart_-_Piano_Sonata,_K_331.pdf
Different editions of scores or recordings number differently. Some number K310 as No.9 and K311 as No.8. I think this is because the exact dates of composition are unknown.


----------



## MeliD (Jan 23, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


> You mean this?: http://imslp.simssa.ca/files/imglnks/usimg/5/5e/IMSLP00220-Mozart_-_Piano_Sonata,_K_331.pdf
> Different editions of scores or recordings number differently. Some number K310 as No.9 and K311 as No.8. I think this is because the exact dates of composition are unknown.


Yep, that's the one I found. That makes sense, thanks for the reply!


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

András Schiff & David Dubal, 5/20/83

This is the best discussion of Mozart I've heard in a while.


----------

